# Northwest storms



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Illinois peaked at 17 and the Rogue 33. How does this compare, historically?


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

The Rogue hit 90,000 last year, I am pretty sure the Illy has been over 50,000 before. Some guides ran the Wild and Scenic section of the Rogue in 4.5 hours while it was at 90,000 earlier this year. (34 miles)


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

The record for the Rogue is 290,000 cfs on December 23, 1964 on the Agness gauge.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Nevertheless, by any standards big water.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Whoa, thanks for the intel, puts things in perspective. I remember seeing a marker high up on the cliff above the Klamath R road which showed a high water mark. 

I guess u don't need a permit for the Rogue if you'r doing it in one day?!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*228,000cfs* is the current max historical flow for the smith in contrast to last weeks 50,000cfs. It is an incredible river system if you ever have the chance to make it out and run some of the forks. 10ft on the pipe is a good first-time flow for the North Fork Smith. Barfoot Brad in Gasquet provides an exceptional shuttle service. Find him on facebook where he post daily flow information from the pipe gauge on the North Fork.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Have they gotten rid of all of the poison oak since the last time I was there?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

The Poison Oak on the Rogue at least, is still VERY abundant.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Crazy to imagine Raine Falls just GONE.


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

This was a large storm for October and river levels are high for this time of year. It is not typical to have some of these runs "in" during October. The earliest trip I've run on the Illinois was on October 30, 2010. Normally November is the opening month for the Illy and Smith. The Illy is in right now and looks to hold nicely this week. This storm was something we would more typically see in mid-November and on through the winter. 

Average peak flows for both the Illinois and Rogue occur around the first of the year. There is normally another large spike sometime in late winter / early spring.


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

mattman said:


> Crazy to imagine Raine Falls just GONE.


No shot of Rainie, but here are some other photos of places you might recognize:

Rogue River, Wild & Scenic - February 7, 2015 | Oregon Rafting


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes it has be wet in the NW. Record precipitation at most of the SNOTEL sites.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/support/drought/dmrpt-20161020.pdf


----------

